# Whats your equine guilty pleasure



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Mounted Shooting


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I want to run barrels REALLY fast one day


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I am so with you on the mounted shooting!!!! I have several horses who would be great at it, but I have serious doubt in my own ability as a pistol shooter. I grew up bird hunting and have fired lots of shotguns but have never fired a handgun of any kind. I may have to find a gun range...that just might be a horse related expense the hubby wouldn't grumble about 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I would love to have an all-around ranch horse, but only if I have the huge cattle ranch and ranch chores to go with it. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

haha excellant yea i would love to turn one of my horse into an actual working farm horse. I did play around chasing cows for semo ropers once on my 17hh warmblood and he loved it!

What about breeds of horses is theri any particular breed people would want to try??


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

A gaited horse , registered , 5yrs old ,and broke enough for a greenish rider.lol


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

personally i would love a little gypsy cob as a paddock ornament! i think theyr so cute. mayb to pull a little cart??

but i would never in a million years actually buy one! i live in wet muddy enviroment imagine trying to groom those feathered legs? plus they are not suited to anything i do!!

but in another life time...


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd like a 50-75 stall barn, heated water, shower room (human, so shower, toilet, sink, etc), wash racks, two outdoor arenas, two indoor arenas, three or four round pens, and about 780 acres, about 100 of it being trail ridable. 
I'd like to have atleast one of the following breeds as well: criollo, Dutch warmblood (imported), clydesdale, appaloosa, qh, paint, tb, morgan, some fancy smancy Spanish breeds, kabarda, sorraia, Breton, and more-but mainly those, lol. And a lot of mustangs. 
I'd also like to own a large herd of cattle to use for sale and roping/cowbirds practice.
And of course I'll train horses, but I guess that's not really unrealistic, since I'm already getting there, haha.

And one thing completely unrelated to that is to travel on the rodeo circuit and compete in team roping, breakaway roping, bareback bronc, barrels, poles, possibly bulls (not gonna happen), and I want to do steer wrestling, but since I'm female it's out. :| I'm actually very upset that I can't do bull riding or bulldogging on a circuit. Ah well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

HAHAHAH so you want a horsey Zoo then??? love it!!! i want one two!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

I want a Marwi ( not sure how to spell it)
They have the coolest ears and are high steppers like my saddlebreds!
And they are gaited and some are pintos too.

I have a obsession for quality leather, saddles, bridles, reins, etc.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I want some kind of cob horse, probably a gypsy cob. I'd get one too if they didn't cost so much. I just like feathered feet and big bums 

oh and i'd love to try my hand at eventing, xc just looks so exciting. maybe i'll have to wait until i can get a cob before i try that though i doubt my poor horse could handle the stress.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree on the mustangs. Boy, would it take a lot of money and resources to do it right, but I would love to have a massive piece of land where I could take mustangs that BLM rounds up, let them take refuge, and run free.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I would want a huuuge ranch, with no neigbours around for miles  I imagine that about 10 people would live there with a lot of cows and quarter horses  I would know how to ride western and not english :S I would also love to work with foals one day...
Or I would want a Candy's foal


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

I was actually thinking about this today!!!

Property:

I would want a large ranch on the outskirts of town so I could still be close to some civilization. It would have a huge indoor arena and, of course, an outdoor arena. Acres of grassy pastures!!! A big pond, and access to miles upon miles of wooded trails! It wouldn't be far off from the ocean either though, so I could trailer over there for a nice ride on the beach!!! Two - Three 12 stall barns. Every barn would have two heated wash racks, hay storage area, and heated waters. Each stall would have it's own paddock with the option to close off the paddock. A medium sized, country style, house --doesn't need to be huge. It would also have a small guest cottage and apartments above the barns for me helpers. I would have some fruit trees, dogwoods, and vegetable gardens! I would want to have some boarders so there were some friendly people around to socialize with. I would also want to work on training horses. 

Animals: 

I would have a handful of rockin' ranch working, bulldog type, QH's --At least one buckskin, palamino, and paint. They would be my (and my hired wrangler's) mounts for working my medium size herd of cattle black and red angus cattle. 
My fantasy horses I would own would be (in this order):
-A BEAUTIFUL Black Fresian, with a long thick mane and tail, that I could ride at liberty and gallop along the fields and the beach like you see in the movies. haha 
- A miniature horse that was house / car trained like a dog! :lol:
- An Icelandic pony. Chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail. They are so small and hardy, I'd love to just hop on one bareback and cruise around my property checking up on everything. 
- Rocky Mountain Horse- I just like their coloration.:wink:

I'd have a Large Breed dog (St. Bernard, Anatolian Shepherd, or Great Dane) along with a border collie. A *DONKEY* would be a *MUST*. Along with some goats and chickens. 

I'm not huge into competing, but I have dreamed of competing in reining, cutting, trail competitions, or _possibly_ dressage. 

Ahhhhh... Good thread topic! :clap:


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Driving with a team of two Belgian geldings, that I will name Castor and Pollux, or one Shire that I will name Colossus.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My dream is to take my foal from birth to riding horse without failing and giving up on him. I don't even mind hiring a trainer, I just want him to respect me. It has always been my dream to take a horse from youngster to adult, because all of my other horses have been from middle age onward. I have never owned anything younger until my "mannerless child" (foal) came along. 

I don't know why I can never seem to find a good trail horse under the age of 11. I seemed destined to own horses from middle aged until death. :-| I LOVE older horses, it's just that I have lost three of them, and I get tired of having them put to sleep. 

Other than that, I would love to own a Friesian or draft cross one day. Even just a good old grade draft cross would be right up my ally! Or maybe a larger Haflinger. I love drafty horses but don't need something 17 hands, lol. :lol:


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

i feel very lucky. i realise to some of you im proably living the dream already! i still dream about the amazing barn indoor arena and some more acerage! a gypsy an andalusian, and a good looking appy would complete the mix.

i have raised a foal from birth to now competing nationally at dressage, now im working with wild horses, my wild mare 4months after muster lay down at my feet and gave birht, which was a pretty special moment in my life =)

check my blog

www.wildhorseproject.blogspot.com


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Breeding Gypsy's.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I want to go cross country, and i mean from one ocean to the next, with a team of Belgian mules pulling a wagon. That or I want to ride my horse all the way across the country. I also want to have some property, and be able to use my mules to work the land. I want them to be able to use them to help with a small garden. 

I would also like to do the cowboy mounted shooting. I think that would be a lot of fun.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd like to own or get to ride a Freisian at least one time. I've often daydreamed of riding on the sandy beach and through the surf of an ocean. I would have preferred to learn to ride English first then taken up Western.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd love to have an Irish Draught that's well trained in dressage and move to the Bahamas with him so we can ride along the beaches every day. 

Yeah, like when I win the lottery. :lol:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a western rider, but I've always wanted to do dressage some day with some Appaloosas of my own [with a hint of spanish blood]. To have a big ranch with just a butt load of appaloosas that can do a little bit of everything. From herding cattle out on a range to being some tough competition in western and english events. Of course that's probably never going to happen!

I guess I'm just seeing spots. /bricked xD 

I appologize to anyone who had to witness that terrible pun.

But just to be able to own a lot of property out in the middle of nowhere with a bunch of horses, cows, chickens, and dogs. Pretty much every animal I can get my paws on and turn it into a normal ranch. Well, with me I it wouldn't be that normal. I would love to have a barn with about 20+ stalls, and giant rolling pastures. To have trails to ride as much as I want, and wildlife to watch. But obviously I have my head in the clouds, it's never going to really happen.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I want to be an eventer


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I want a BIG jet black, with 4 white socks and a blaze show hack stallion. Named Dark Night of wyalla  Sad but I can dream can't I lol.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Besides wanting a veritable paradise for horse and human, I secretly wish I could be a jockey. I do exercise racers but unfortunately am too heavy to be a jock. I also want to breed a very, very specific horse. Let me describe him:-

Name: Prince
Race name: Prince Of Finland (don't ask why, I just want that name)
Breed: Thoroughbred
Birth year: 2012
Height: 17.2hh
Colour: mahogany bay
Markings: a big blaze like Angel (who is supposed to be his mum xD), three white coronets and a white sock ont eh foot without a white coronet
Achievements: TWELVE Group-One race wins (group/grade 1 is the highest and richest races), FOUR melbourne cups, a breeders cup, american triple crown, cox plate, all the big english races and the Irish St. Leger.

Dont want much in Angels baby, really.... :lol:


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Me, I'd love to run the cross country course at the Kentucky Horse Park.
I've also dreamed of having my horse(s) in my own backyard and of owning a Gypsy Vanner.
I know that not much, but that's what I'd love to do.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

hmmm yes galloping a big black/ fresian horse down a beach sounds pretty idealic to me =)

id love to ride right across a county mayb canada or mongolia somwhere wild, preferably on my own little wild stallion cos hes awsome ans so durable =)


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I would love to try saddleseat and polo . I always think polo looked interesting and my instructor rode saddleseat her whole life. I would love to ride a fresian , a gypsy vanner , a norwegian fjords , or a tennesee walking horse. I love fresians cause of their size , dramatic appearance and their color. I love gypsy vanners because their big, gorgeous horses. I love norwegian fjords because before i rode when i was in 2nd grade I was flipping through a book about horses and saw these fuzzy norwegian fjords and was like "OMG this is totally the horse i want" I said. Andddddd like 6 years later i feel the same way. I want to try a tennesee walking horse because I have never ridden a gaited horse.


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Jump my horse in a show is my dream. I'm still working on doing walk/trot show but my dream is to ride him over fences in a show. 
Property: a 9+ acre rolling hills ranch with an indoor and outdoor arena, round pen, big turn-outs and beautiful barn with a huge covered patio area and outdoor fireplace and inside barn a big sitting room in it with deep leather couches and a flat panel tv with kitchenette so everyone can hang-out after riding and also can be used for lessons when it's raining to watch instructional videos or watch each other ride from taped lessons to discuss. 
I would love the buy the adjacent property where I ride now and build covered arena so days like these we can still ride and turn our horses out so they aren't nutjobs like they are now.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

hmm i think id love to also train my wild stallion to do dressage, like the GP stuff, just to prove it can be done =)


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I have always dreamt of owning an 18hh+ draft horse. As for riding, I've would love to ride a horse from the Spanish riding school of Vienna. Property wise, I would love a cute stone stables with large 15 x 15 foot stalls for my horses. 
Another dream ( that will most likely never happen )is to train a massive bull to do dressage. I would also love to see a mule doing high level dressage.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Jousting!!




not against other people. the ring kind is fine.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I want a red coat. 

From the time I first started riding English, it's the one thing I've absolutely lusted after. 

I also want a new pair of custom dark brown Dehner boots with the three buckles. This might actually happen this year.

The coat? Not so much. :-(

ETA: Whoops! Forgot what forum I was in. :nervous laughter:

In that case, I want a German imported Hanoverian to do equitation with. And an Irish Draught or Cleveland Bay for everything else.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

The Black Stallion. I have always wanted a black horse whether it be quarter horse or arabian. There is a beautiful black quarter horse for sale at our barn that I feel an absolute, immediate attraction to but my barn owner said no one in their right mind would buy her because she is unpredictable and untrustworthy. too bad for me.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

lol i think it wud be fun to take on a really unusal breed, like an akal teke, and ride it and train it for whatever discipline ur interested in.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I constantly dream of eventing. I read eventing blogs, search for tack I can't afford and have no current use for. My 13 year old Arab mare has no interest in eventing (or much else for that matter). I dream of owning a wonderful eventing horse and competing even at just the lowest level is fine with me.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Fun post!

My perfect horse would be a 15 hand, light palomino gelding. He'd be built like a little warmblood (maybe have some andalusian in him). He would be very sweet and laid back. We would do dressage, at least 4th level. Then, after awhile, I'd retire him, and we'd ride bareback on the beach. *Sigh*

Also- I'd have some awesome tack, and lots of it! Oh how I love tack...

Oh, and comfy breeches. Dream big eh? :wink:


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Haha i guess this isnt an equine but has anybody seen the youtube video of the camel doing dressage ?? it awsome! hah i think i would love to give fly changes and halfpass a go on a camel! would be hilarios =)


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I want a rocky mountain! Either black, chocolate palomino, or buckskin please! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmm. I've always dreamt of owning a Clydesdale because I'm so in awe of their size, power and nature.

And because of my arthritis, at the age of 17 I already know I'll probably be in a wheelchair by 60, and I'll still have horses then, so I'd love a twin pair of fell ponies that I could hitch up and drive round the country roads 

But for the moment I would lovelovelove to compete in showjumping, but Lottie is adamant that it's not for her :')


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I want to win top 10 at Scottsdale on my own Champion Arabian one day.


----------



## Sowel (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to breed the first American Draft Horse, I've thought of it for years! I love heavy draft horses and would use heavy drafts such as: the Dutch Heavy Draft, the Italian Heavy Draft, the Jutland, Lithuanian Heavy Draft, Ban-ei & the Noriker (Silver Black, spotted). And I would use light American breeds such as Appaloosa, American Saddlebred, Missouri Fox Trotter, Morgan, Paint, Quarter Horse, Rocky Mountain, Standardbred & Tennessee Walker. 

The reg. would be split into two with gated and non-gated horses. In appearance: hight between 14hh and up, nicely proportioned head, thick muscular arched neck, deep wide chest, medium lenght (sp?) powerful back, Quarter Horse type hind quarters, medium lenght feathered legs and they will come in any color.

I was thinking of the name American All-Around Sports Draft (my favorite) or American Heavy Draft. 

My Farm: Stud farm for ASD (or AHD), 200+/- acres in Idaho around the Twin Falls Area, 20 Stall barn with 2 grooming areas, 1 large track room and 1 large feed room, a 30 horse mare motel & plenty of pasture and turnout paddocks. 

Right now I have a QH and TB mare and live nere Turlock (in town) on 5 acres. *sigh* A distant dream.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ you haven't put any thought into this have you?


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

hahaha wow someone has put a lot of planing into it! i like it sounds like avery nice draft type!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would LOVE to do Archery on horseback that is a dream of mine..


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

i dont know about archery but id love to have a go at roping something... im thinking of galloping across the plain and ropings myself a mustang in my dreams...reality id probably only rope myself.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Archery sounds fun!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I want to gallop a gorgeous black horse (that I own) on a beach, like in the black stallion..


----------



## Jonesbug (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd love to compete on the big circuits, like the Desert circuit, etc, and ride at the I Love NY horse show (which I visited a couple years ago and witnessed the second ever round to win the GP without a jump-off). It's not going to happen because I've committed myself to school, but I can dream!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Get a flashy little chestnut arab and have her be tamed like one of those terrible sappy movies where she saves me from drowning or something... the My Dog Skip of the horse world!

In REAL LIFE... a wonderful trail mount with a really good head on her shoulders and willingness to learn... a horse with some serious spunk! A horse who is young enough that when I figure out what direction I want to go with riding, I can take her!

Ahh, dreams...


----------



## Kitty74 (Mar 20, 2011)

A big dark bay warmblood for me, gelding, hanoverian perhaps, the kind that just floats over the big jumps like they're nothing.

Dreams...


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

haha yea so want one of those cliche moivie horses, that can pretty much read your mind and save you from all kinds of disasters....preferably a brlack stallion that appears really wild to everyone but me...


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Dreaming of having my barn and enjoying weekends with my Akhal-Teke : )


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

I want a bombproof, Push button horse!!!! Just like my best friends old pony bonnie!


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

Right now honestly my dream is for Benny to be sound again, I want to ride her but until all four of her feet are where they need to be that's not gonna happen. As far as a dream horse it had always been an arabian but now I want a Rocky Mtn. or a Kentucky Mtn.(same essential horse slight differences that I couldn't pretend to understand) I guess I'm homesick and they would make me feel better because they are from the same part of Ky tha I am from. A chocolate one please(Although I have seen a couple of real nice blue roans)


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I could do work with cattle. Team penning, sorting. I always thought it would be so cool but... probably will never happen.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

To have a Gypsy Vanner and show it. *Sighs*.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

My equine pleasure is to own an jet black Arabian stallion, well a jet black stallion who is 3/4 Arabian and 1/4 Thoroughbred that came from Arabia whose dam was owned by a Sheik. Apparently becomes pregnant by an unknown wild stallion so the Sheik must sell the foal because he wants his bloodline to stay pure, so I end up with the colt. The colt has a wild spirit about him, from his sire. I eventually train him in english riding, and western riding. Then I decided to train him for racing. Sure enough he becomes a great race horse, eventually winning the Triple Crown, winning the Breeder's Cup Classic 3 times, and becomes horse of the year. He is America's favorite horse. 


Its sort of like the story of Seabiscuit, Secretariat, and The Black Stallion book series rolled into one.lol.

I think I watch Seabiscuit and read The Black Stallion too much.:lol:


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

WildJessie said:


> My equine pleasure is to own an jet black Arabian stallion, well a jet black stallion who is 3/4 Arabian and 1/4 Thoroughbred that came from Arabia whose dam was owned by a Sheik. Apparently becomes pregnant by an unknown wild stallion so the Sheik must sell the foal because he wants his bloodline to stay pure, so I end up with the colt. The colt has a wild spirit about him, from his sire. I eventually train him in english riding, and western riding. Then I decided to train him for racing. Sure enough he becomes a great race horse, eventually winning the Triple Crown, winning the Breeder's Cup Classic 3 times, and becomes horse of the year. He is America's favorite horse.
> 
> 
> Its sort of like the story of Seabiscuit, Secretariat, and The Black Stallion book series rolled into one.lol.
> ...


haha love it dont thing your the only one with that dream =)


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

I would love to have a Clydesdale and jump him


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Diegosmom said:


> I would love to have a Clydesdale and jump him


LOL New Zealand had a clydie cross jump at the olypic games once =)


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

EVENTING NATION: Zack the Jumping Zebra

totally me!!!

i would love to this a go!! or maybe in dressage...Zebra doing piaffe with those stripes would be amazing!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I want to graduate from college, get myself my own place one of those days, own a huge 50 stall barn, indoor and outdoor arenas, round pen, XC course, barrels and poles, the whole nine yards. I want to raise working reiners and barrel horses.

But here's a twist: I want them to be arabians 8D


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

I guess I am spoiled here I can choose from

Anglo Arab who floats and looks just as good if not better than those at Scottsdale

Paint who could cut/reign and is built for it on his way to training for it

16.2 App Heading Horse

Floating Saddlebred who will pull a cart or score a calf

old mustang who will take me anywhere and kill for me

beastly barrel horse who's built like a mac truck but can turn on a dime giving you 7 cents change

16.1 WP horse

Mr. Impressive and Otoe mix trail horse.... he'll take me anywhere and sacrifice himself to the mountain lion (mustang will bring home a pelt)

Peppy San Badger/Poco Bueno/Jet/Impressive who's well built and smart deciding where to take her

and cant forget the 2 year old baby who's two eyed jack both sides and who's going to be a breeze to train

I can't think of any breed i'd want other than what we have, all 10 trust me and flock to me in the pasture........ so if could have anything the super barn with 12 stalls wash bays and indoor arena.... already have the space here for it


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Er, somehow shrink and be a jockey.. have a huge draft driving horse.. have a giant farm full of Morgans.. and.. hrmm.. an Eriskay Pony or 20.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

My, My aren't we picky today Iseful  That sounds a real horse farm

I would love to have a Hanoverian x TB chestnut cross. And as a career...a high level showjumper but probably not gonna happen as I don't ride.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

wild horses said:


> EVENTING NATION: Zack the Jumping Zebra
> 
> totally me!!!
> 
> i would love to this a go!! or maybe in dressage...Zebra doing piaffe with those stripes would be amazing!!


That is so awesome!


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

a show jumping frisian lol... impossible is nothing right??? lol


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Going on a road trip horseback!


----------



## KDW (May 31, 2011)

*My wish...*

A gorgeous, beautifully broke true grulla paint mare...I actually found a picture of a girl that I REALLY like on horseville, but she is out of my price range and I would have no way to get her to me!


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

Owning and riding a Clydesdale. Me, a puny little woman who's not even 5 foot, would look a bit silly on one. But I'd still love it!

Oh, and barrel racing. I'm a bit of a speed demon.


----------



## referhannah (Jun 8, 2011)

Being a jockey.

(I'm 5'11")


----------

